# postgrey port has pidfile permission problem



## mackler (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi:

I just installed 10.0, and then the postgrey port.  When restarting postgrey I get an error in my log:


```
Couldn't unlink "/var/run/postgrey.pid" [Permission denied]
```

I' found this workaround on the debian bugs list, if that helps.

--
Adam Mackler


----------

